# Marking seatpost insertion point



## simon.r (10 Mar 2017)

I need the bottom section of my black telescopic seatpost on the Brompton fully extended and the top part partly extended. There are no marks on the top part, so it's a bit trial and error getting it just right after it's been down. 

A silver seatpost lends itself to a discreet black sharpie mark, but not so the black version. 

Any top tips?


----------



## Ian H (10 Mar 2017)

It may be a bit paranoid, but I would worry about scratching a stress-riser on a seat-post just where it emerges.


----------



## roadrash (10 Mar 2017)

He hasn't suggested scratching it but marking it with a sharpie 


@simon.r how about a bit of tippex


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Mar 2017)

I put a wrap of black insulting tape round mine.


----------



## simon.r (10 Mar 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> I put a wrap of black insulting tape round mine.



I've done the same in the past, but that wouldn't work for a post that needs to go down regularly. I don't think. I'll try it and see.



roadrash said:


> He hasn't suggested scratching it but marking it with a sharpie
> View attachment 341758
> @simon.r how about a bit of tippex



Tippex may well be worth a go. Thanks.


----------



## Ian H (10 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> He hasn't suggested scratching it but marking it with a sharpie



Ah, I misunderstood.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2017)

Mask off the insertion point so you have a ring about 3mm thick exposed right around the sear post. 

If the seat post is painted black get an artists brush and paint on paint stripper. If it's anodised paint on some high strength over cleaner.

Rinse off, wipe, remove masking tape, and you have a neat and permanent mark.


----------



## DaveReading (10 Mar 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> I put a wrap of black insulting tape round mine.



I tried that, but then settled on a more polite variety.


----------



## Kell (11 Mar 2017)

When I hired a Brompton for a month while waiting for mine to be built it had the telescopic post so I used it every work day for four weeks and here's the thing.

I never needed to put the top bit down once. 

By fully extending the bottom bit then setting the correct height by using the top bit, I found that when folding I could just undo the bottom clamp and leave the top bit sticking out. 

This meant that on unfolding ready to ride, it was incredibly easy to get the correct height because it's set for you.

So the question is: Do you NEED to drop the top bit down every ride?


----------



## keithmac (11 Mar 2017)

Dot punch mark..


----------



## User10571 (12 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I had my legs adjusted to match full deployment of the seat post.


I am most fortunate as my legs are matched to full extension of the seat post without the need to have them adjusted.


----------



## 12boy (12 Mar 2017)

Following the advice of my old dad...never use force, get a bigger hammer, should we use the hammer on the bike or our legs?


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Mar 2017)

simon.r said:


> I need the bottom section of my black telescopic seatpost on the Brompton fully extended and the top part partly extended. There are no marks on the top part, so it's a bit trial and error getting it just right after it's been down.
> 
> A silver seatpost lends itself to a discreet black sharpie mark, but not so the black version.
> 
> Any top tips?



The Brompton Saddle Height Insert would enable you to fix the fully extended position of the bottom part of the seat post.

https://bromptonjunction.com/shop/saddle-height-insert/


----------



## simongt (13 Mar 2017)

My tip is to extend the post to the point that top of the saddle is level with your hip bone. Not an exact measurement, but it works for me.


----------



## simon.r (10 Aug 2017)

I think I've found a solution to my OP:

Set the top part of the seatpost to maximum extension (using the factory mark)
Set the bottom part to the required insertion length
Use the Brompton saddle height insert so that the bottom part extends to that position

This means the overall length will be correct when the top part is at maximum extension (easy to see and re-adjust when necessary) and the bottom part is extended to the pre-determined point set by the insert.


----------



## Nibor (10 Aug 2017)

silver sharpie?


----------



## Kell (14 Aug 2017)

Kell said:


> When I hired a Brompton for a month while waiting for mine to be built it had the telescopic post so I used it every work day for four weeks and here's the thing.
> 
> I never needed to put the top bit down once.
> 
> ...





simon.r said:


> I think I've found a solution to my OP:
> 
> Set the top part of the seatpost to maximum extension (using the factory mark)
> Set the bottom part to the required insertion length
> ...



Still think it's easier the other way..


----------

